

With Microsoft in Sights, China Starts to Squeeze U.S. Tech Companies - ytNumbers
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/29/business/microsoft-offices-in-china-are-targets-of-authorities-visits.html?_r=0

======
jqm
Taking some of the larger drug and tech companies to task for their behavior
ought to happen in the US as well. Not suggesting there aren't motives beyond
the good of world citizenry coming from the Chinese government, but still.....

